# For sale Template



## Smoke187 (22/9/14)

Hi

Would it be possible to force users to use a template when advertising any items for sale or wanted items, because its a paint to have to ask quite a few users for a location. Even though the option is there to add a location, most members either do not know how to add a location or are too lazy to edit their profile.
My suggestion is to use a template similar to the template on carb and if the dont use the template, then a mod can issue a warning or remove the thread.

Item:
Age:
Warranty:
Packaging:
Condition:
*Location: Region : Area*
Reason:
Shipping:
Collection:
Price:
Link:


I hope that I am not stepping on anybody's vapes, but it would be cool to see which area you are buying stuff from without having to ask for a location and wait a while before the member responds.


Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (22/9/14)

There is a section under classifieds rules that suggests what people should include in their posts

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smoke187 (22/9/14)

Thanks for the correction. My mistake for posing in the wrong section, can a mod please move this thread for me or delete if its a duplicate question.


----------



## Riddle (22/9/14)

Smoke187 said:


> Thanks for the correction. My mistake for posing in the wrong section, can a mod please move this thread for me or delete if its a duplicate question.


 
I understand that you are suggesting a set Template for the classifieds section. I am only pointing out that there is currently a section which states the rules. The mods do browse and suggest to the people posting that they should add their locations, pics, etc.


----------



## crack2483 (22/9/14)

and the carbies come out the woodwork. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/9/14)

lol

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke187 (22/9/14)

crack2483 said:


> and the carbies come out the woodwork.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
you know us carbies have to come out of hiding some time or the other...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (22/9/14)

or the admins and mods can just take a harder stance on people posting in the classifieds. lemme give an example.
say person Y posts something for sale but neglects to include price and his/her location. mod sees this and just deletes the thread. easy fix. if you can't read and follow the posting guidelines you don't deserve to have your add in there. simple. but likely to miff off a few people

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/9/14)

ET said:


> or the admins and mods can just take a harder stance on people posting in the classifieds. lemme give an example.
> say person Y posts something for sale but neglects to include price and his/her location. mod sees this and just deletes the thread. easy fix. if you can't read and follow the posting guidelines you don't deserve to have your add in there. simple. but likely to miff off a few people


How about giving a warning? Give them say 2 hours (not to let it drag out) to bring their ad up to scratch then delete if they don't comply. Filling in your location on your profile should also be compulsory if a user is going to be making use of the classifieds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (22/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> How about giving a warning? Give them say 2 hours (not to let it drag out) to bring their ad up to scratch then delete if they don't comply. Filling in your location on your profile should also be compulsory if a user is going to be making use of the classifieds.


 
Or just put a disclaimer in the rules of the classifieds that if the rules of posting is not followed, the tread will be deleted

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187 (22/9/14)

ET said:


> or the admins and mods can just take a harder stance on people posting in the classifieds. lemme give an example.
> say person Y posts something for sale but neglects to include price and his/her location. mod sees this and just deletes the thread. easy fix. if you can't read and follow the posting guidelines you don't deserve to have your add in there. simple. but likely to miff off a few people


 
I'm guessing it will just be the lazy people that will gt a bit miffed, because now they will have to make sure that their posts are in order. Obviously there can be some sort of lenience by advising noobs of the rules and at the same be a bit harder on the regular sellers, that doesnt take any time to post a full add. I know from a few forums, people just post sloppy adds because they are well known around the forum and expect everyone to know whats on their mind. But with a few simple rules, I think that there will be better responses from buyers. I personally have passed up a few deals, by not knowing where the seller was from. I personally try to avoid postage and prefer to meet with a seller, but if I really need something then its always good to know where the seller is from, because who knows, sometimes you can also arrange a multi sale and single postage option with guys thats near each other.


----------



## ET (22/9/14)

kimbo said:


> Or just put a disclaimer in the rules of the classifieds that if the rules of posting is not followed, the tread will be deleted


 
i like the disclaimer idea.
"dear ecigssa user, failure to comply with the posting guidelines will result in your add being summarily deleted."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (22/9/14)

This template has worked well on other sites ( like carbonite.co.za). I would also recommend making the price mandatory. This offer business is just a waste of everybody's time

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

